
Films about music, chosen by musicians - tazeko
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/aug/18/the-best-films-about-music-chosen-by-musicians-documentaries-concert-films-biopics
======
modzu
missing:

rockers (1978)

it might get loud (2008)

